# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  الحب ياحبيبي ..

## أمير العاشقين

*الحب ..*
*وهل تعرف معناه..*
*هل أفتكرته كلمة تقال ..*
*أم تظنه يغير ويعدل الحال ..*

*الحب ياحبيبي ..*
*لهفة وأشواق ..*
*الحب سراً وإعجاب ..*
*الحب كلمة كلها ذوق وأحساس ..*

*الحب ياحبيبي ..*
*تبادل الاشواق ..*
*الحب سكنه وراحة بال ..*

*الحب ..*
*وهل القى دواء له ..*
*هل أجد مخرجاً له ..*
*وهل ألقى طريقاً ابتعد عنه ..*

*الحب ..*
*علمتني الحب اليوم وأبتليت ..*
*ليتني لشوفتك ما سريت ..*
*خليتني أبكي طول الليل وشكيت ..*
*وأنا لحبك ياحبيبي هويت ..*

*الحب ..*
*الكل يشكي ويقول من أبتليت ..*
*وأنا اليوم ما عرفت اشكي وبكيت ..*

*الحب ..*
*وهل علمت بعناه ياصاحب البيت ..*

*بقلم أميـــر العاشقيــــن ..*

*20/4/1427 هـ*

*تحياتي لكي غاليتي العزيزة ..*
*أميــــر العاشقيــــن ..*
*سـاكـب الـدمـع الحـزيـن ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*الحب..*
*ماذا عن الحب..*
*اين يسكن ذلك الحب ..*
*من يوفي بحق الحب..*
*الحب كلمة ينطقها القلب اولا*
*الحب شعور جميل واحساس مرهف*
*يبعد الحقد والغل ويزرع الحب الكثير للاخرين*
*الحب ليس سلعه رخيصه يستطيع الكل الشراء والبيع فيها*
*الحب له ثمنه ثمن غالي لااحد يعرف مقداره*
*غير من يستحق هذا الحب الكبير ومن يخرج من حب صادق وآمن*

*اخي امير العاشقين كلماتك عن الحب ووصفه جميل جدا واسلوب رائع في تنسيق اجمل العبارات المحبه*
*اتمنى لك التوفيق* 
*واتمنى بان لا انحرم من هذا العطاء المستمر منك* 
*اكتب لنا اجمل مايحتويه قلبك لتتمتع عيني بقرائتها* 
*تحياتي لك ..*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*لو راحتي أكتب من اليوم خطيت ..*
*لو راحتي ياحبيبي ابكي من اليوم أبكيت ..*
*شسوي ياحبيبي دام اني اليوم عانيت ..*
*صرت أكتب كلام له والله مادريت ..*
*ومن سواته ياقلب اليوم عانيت ..* 
*باعني اليوم وانا له والله شريت ..*
*ما أدري شلون الزمن قاسي والله مادريت ..*
*تقدر تقول لي شنو ذنبي وش سويت ..*
*ليش أنا لحبه ياحبيبي ماحطيت ..*
*راح مني وبحب شخص ثاني والله أبتليت ..*
*ما ابيه ينساني لاني به حسيت ..*
*وينك حبيبي قلت أحبك وأختفيت ..*
*تعال ارحم دموعاً له اليوم ابكيت ..*

*بقلم ..* 
*أميـــر العاشقيـــن ..*

*عزيزي القلب المرح ..*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*الحب تضحيه وأخلاص ..*
*الحب وفا وأحساس ..*

*وشلون اقول الحب ومنه جاني وجع هالراس ..*

*آه يا أغلى مافي الناس ..*

*شكراً لك عزيزي الغالي على هذا الرد الجميل ..*

*أنرت صفحتي بتواجدك الرائع ..*

*شكراً لك عزيزي الغالي ..*

*تــــــواصــــلاً دائـــم حبيبي ..*

*دمــــت بــــود  ..*

*أخـــــــاك ..*
*أميـــر العاشقيــــن ..*

----------


## همس المشااعر

اخي امير العاشقين
يالها من كلمات جميلة عن الحب 
وانا معك في كل كلمة قلتها عن الحب 
الا في ان الحب سكنه وراحة بال عمره ماكان الحب راحة بال 
الحب لوعة وحرمان الحب مرض مامنه شفاء
تسلم اخي امير على هذه الكلمات الرائعة 
رنحن بانتظار كل جديد منك 
                            تحياتي لك 
 اختك  همس المشااعر

----------


## وردة الاحزان

اسعدني بلقاء او عدني يا حياة الروح يا دنيا الفنون 
انت حبيبي الذي احببته انت في القلب وفي نور العيون 
موعد منك سيحيي عالمي ومع الدنيا سأخطو في فتون
قبلة منك ستروي ظمئي واغني لثغور الياسمين
منذ عرفتك جنتي شاء الهي ان تكون 
انت كيمياء حياتي والمنى يا حياتي انت دنيا الفتون 
ما احيلى الحب ما اجمله عالم من دون حب كالمنون

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> اخي امير العاشقين
> يالها من كلمات جميلة عن الحب 
> وانا معك في كل كلمة قلتها عن الحب 
> الا في ان الحب سكنه وراحة بال عمره ماكان الحب راحة بال 
> الحب لوعة وحرمان الحب مرض مامنه شفاء
> تسلم اخي امير على هذه الكلمات الرائعة 
> رنحن بانتظار كل جديد منك 
> تحياتي لك 
> اختك همس المشااعر



عزيزتي همس المشاعر حضوراً رائع ..

ورداً اروع ..

وصدقتي كما ان الحب جميل ..

فالحب صعب ومرير ..

شكراً لكي أخيتي همس ..

تــــواصلاً دائم عزيزتي ..

أخـــــاك ...
أمير العاشقين

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> اسعدني بلقاء او عدني يا حياة الروح يا دنيا الفنون 
> انت حبيبي الذي احببته انت في القلب وفي نور العيون 
> موعد منك سيحيي عالمي ومع الدنيا سأخطو في فتون
> قبلة منك ستروي ظمئي واغني لثغور الياسمين
> منذ عرفتك جنتي شاء الهي ان تكون 
> انت كيمياء حياتي والمنى يا حياتي انت دنيا الفتون 
> ما احيلى الحب ما اجمله عالم من دون حب كالمنون





غاليتي وردة ..
وهل ألقى كلمات بعد هذا السرد الجميل ..

هل القى تعبير تفصح عن الشكر الجزيل ..

غاليتي تفضلي هذا السر ..

اللقاء ياختي ياوردة شمعة تنور باقي الكون ..
ليت البشر ماتجرح وتوفي بوعدها وتصون ..

ياختي ياورة الحب بلوة وجنة المجنون ..
ويارب تساعد كل مشتاق بجنون ..

غاليتي العزيزة وردة الاحزان ..

شكراً لكي وشكراً لقلمك الجميل ..

أنرت صفحتي بالفعل ..

شكراً لكي غاليتي العزيزة ..

تــــواصـــلاً دائـــم عزيزتي ..

وتسلمي لي والله ..

عساكي على الصحة والعافية يارب ..

ماننحرم من وجودك ومن هالطله الحلوة يارب ..

دمـــتي بود عزيزتي ..

أخـــاك المخلص ..
أمير العاشقين ..

----------


## بنت العواميه

> *الحب ..*
> *وهل القى دواء له ..*
> *هل أجد مخرجاً له ..*
> *وهل ألقى طريقاً ابتعد عنه ..*



 
*أخي أمير العاشقين*
*كلماتك في غاااااااايه العذوبه والرووووووعه*
*جميل جدا جدا جدا*
*سلم قلبك أخي  وقلب من أحببت*

*دعواتي لك بالتوفيق في قلمك وفي كامل حياتك*
*دمت أخي بهذه المشاعر الجياشه...*
*دوما وإلى الأبد...*


*تحياتي*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> *أخي أمير العاشقين*
> 
> *كلماتك في غاااااااايه العذوبه والرووووووعه*
> *جميل جدا جدا جدا*
> *سلم قلبك أخي وقلب من أحببت* 
> *دعواتي لك بالتوفيق في قلمك وفي كامل حياتك*
> *دمت أخي بهذه المشاعر الجياشه...*
> *دوما وإلى الأبد...* 
> 
> ...






*أهلاً عزيزتي بنت العواميه ..*

*ذوقك الرائع جعلكي تقولين كلماتي الرائعه ..*

*سلمت تلك الانامل غاليتي ..*

*شكراً لكي على هذا السرد الرائع عزيزتي الغاليه ..*

*تعجز الكلمات عن الشكر ..*

*ويعجز القلم عن التعبير ..*

*سلمت يداك وروحك الطيبه ..*

*والشكر الجزيل لكي عزيزتي ..*

*تــــواصـــــلاً دائــــم عزيزتي الغاليه بنت العواميه ..*

*لاعدمت هذا الحضور ..*

*ماننحرم من وجودك يـارب ..*

*دمتي على الصحة والعافيه إنشاء الله ..*

*عساكي على القوة يارب ..*

*تحياتي لك عزيزتي ..*
*أميـــــر العاشقيـــن ..*
*سـاكـب الـدمـع الحـزيـن ..*

----------


## العنود

*اشكرك شكرا جزيل على*
*الذوق*
*التنسيق*
*الكلمات الحلوه*
*والسطور الاروع*
*ذوق ولا اروع من ذوقي*
*تنسيق ولا اجمل من تنسيقي*
*كلمات في قمة الروعه ولا احلى*
*سطور ولا اروع واجمل واحلى* 
*الحب:حبك يأجمل حب*
*العشق :عشقك يأ جمل عشق*
*الغرام: غرامك يأ جمل غرام*
*لهفة شوق: مشتاقتلك موت*
*علمتني اشلون احب000علمتني اشلون انسى*
*يا بحر ضايع فيك000الشط والمرسى*
*علمتني اشلون احن000علمتني اشلون اقسى*
*سير علي000سير علي*
*بس امسح دموعي وروح*
*سير علي000سير علي*
*جيب لي قلب معك وروح*
*سير علي000سير علي*
*يا طاغي النضر ةخطا*
*تجزي بهالبخل العطا*
*وانا اللي هديتك امن*
*عيــــــــــــــن وجفــــــــــــــــــن*
*هذي فراش وذا غطا*
*يا جرح من وين ابتدي*
*وانت معي من مولدي*
*عيــــــــــــــت يــــــــــــــدي*
*على وداعــــــــــك تهتـــــــــدي*
*بـــــــــــــس انت علمنـــــــــــي الجفا*
*دامي عجزت اعلمك كيف الوفا*
*وهذي اني العنود*
*مع اشد الاحترام والتقدير واعذب التحيه والشكر الى*
*اميري امير العاشقين*
*ساكب الدمع الحزين*
*اختك الغاليه العنود*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أبد ما ألوم من يهوى

إذا ذاب بهوى المحبوب

صحيح ان الهوى بلوى

 وطلاب الهوى مغلوب

 ولكن تبقى له سلوى

  إذا مثله حبيبه يذوب


أمير.. للحب عدت لغات وكثير من المعاني

 وهنا اجتمعت كلها وجسدتها كلماتك

  موفق أخي

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> *اشكرك شكرا جزيل على*
> *الذوق*
> *التنسيق*
> *الكلمات الحلوه*
> *والسطور الاروع*
> *ذوق ولا اروع من ذوقي*
> *تنسيق ولا اجمل من تنسيقي*
> *كلمات في قمة الروعه ولا احلى*
> *سطور ولا اروع واجمل واحلى* 
> ...



 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*أهلاً عزيزتي الغاليه العنود ..*

*ماهذه الكلمات ..*

*وما هذه الاحاسيس ..*

*وما هذه السطور ..*

*تفضلي عزيزتي هذه الكلمات إهداء مني لك ..*

*******

*الله يساعدني عليك على حالي الله يهديك* 
*منك صحت ياويلي ياويلي* 
*سهران انا  وي ليلي وي ليلي* 
*صابر وأشوفاً تاليك* 
*الله يساعدني عليك على حالي الله يهديك* 
*يالعذبتني بدنياي ريت الله يهديك وياي* 
*تعطش وأصير لك ماي* 
*تعطش وأصير لك ماي* 
*صابر وأشوفاً تاليك* 
*الله يساعدني عليك على حالي الله يهديك* 
*يالكنت أغلى من العين هالقسوه جايبنها منين* 
*يالواعدت وعدك وين يالواعدت وعدك وين* 
*صابر وأشوفاً تاليك* 
*الله يساعدني عليك على حالي الله يهديك* 

*******

*غاليتي الغاليه العنود ..*

*أحترت فيما أهديك تعبيراً على الكلماتك ..*

*فكلمات حاتم تعجبني للغايه ..*

*لذلك أهديتك هذه الكلمات ..*

*لم أجد شي أخر يعجبني ..*

*ولاكن أرجوا ان تنال أعجابك ..*

*شكراً لكي على هذا السرد الرائع ..*

*وشكراً لتلك الانامل العجيبه ..*

*أخجلني ردك فعلاً فلم أستطيع التعبير أخيتي ..*

*سامحيني على التقصير  وارجوا ان اكون كفيت ووفيت ..*

*تـــواصلاً دائم أنشاء الله ..*

*إلى الامام لتسعدني مشاركاتك أكثر ..*

*دمتي على الصحة والعافيه غاليتي الغاليه ..*

*تحياتي لك عزيزتي الغاليه العنود ..*

*وأوفر المشاعر والتحايا لكي عزيزتي الغاليه العنود ..*

*مخلصك العزيز ..*
*أمير العاشقين ..*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> أبد ما ألوم من يهوى
> 
> إذا ذاب بهوى المحبوب
> 
> صحيح ان الهوى بلوى
> 
> وطلاب الهوى مغلوب
> 
> ولكن تبقى له سلوى
> ...





أهلاً عزيزتي الغاليه شمعه ..

أعذريني فلم أنتبه بأني لم أقم بالرد عليك ..

شكراً لتلك الاضافة الجميله ..

وشكراً لتلك ا لاحاسيس الرائعه غاليتي ..

أخجلني ردك عزيزتي ..

تواصلاً دائــم يارب ..


وففقك الله الى كل خير ..

أخـــــاك ..
أمير العاشقين ..

----------


## عاشقه الامام علي

مشكور اخوي على الكلمات الجميله

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> مشكور اخوي على الكلمات الجميله



*ردك الاجمل أخيتي الغاليه ..*

*حضوراً لاعدمته ..*

*تواصلاً دائم عزيزتي الغاليه ..*

*شكراً لك على هذا المرور ..*

*وشكراً لكي على الرد غاليتي ..*

*دمتي على الصحة ..*

*عساكي على القوة يارب ..*

*أخــــاكي ..*
*أمير العاشقين ..*

----------


## الدمعة الحزينة

الموضوع رائع جدا وبانتظار جديدك والله يعيطك العافية والله لا يحرمنا منك

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*غاليتي الدمعة الحزينة ..*

*شكراً لكي على هذا المرور ..*

*وشكراً لتلك الانامل التي خطت هذا الرد غاليتي العزيزة ..*

*الله يعافيك أخيتي الغاليه ..*

*تــــــواصــــلاً دائم عزيزتي الغاليه الدمعة ..*

*يسلموا والله خيتو ..*

*ومشكورة وماقصرتي والله ..*

*دمتي على الصحة والعافيه ..*

*عساكي على القوة يارب ..*

*تحياتي لك أخيتي ..*
*أمير العاشقين ..*

----------


## إيلاف

*الحب..*
*حروف قليلة تحمل خلفها معاني رائعة وأحاسيس رقيقه ..*
*الحب..*
*لا يعرفه الا من يعيشه..ولا يبدع في الكتابة عن أسراره إلا من عاش بين زواياه..*

*احترت ماذا أكتب عن كلماتك..فالجمال يحيط بها والأبداع يسكنها..*
*استمر..لأننا دوما بالأنتظار..*
*إيلاف..*

----------


## الحنون 2005

*أنت أمير العاشقين من سطر حبر قلمه على الورق وكتب كلمته التي هزة كياني* 
*بكلماته الراعه والجميلة وأوزنها الجميلة والخلبه*
*أخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــوك*
*الحــــــــــــــــــــــنـــــــــــــــــــــ**ون*
*أبــــــــــــــومحـــــــــــــــســـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــن*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*أخيتي الغاليه أيلاف ..*
*دائمــــاً وكما تعودت ..*
*كلمات مخجله وتعابير رائعه ..*
*سلمت أناملك غاليتي العزيزة ..*
*وفقكي الله الى كل خير ..*
*حضوراً لاعدمته ..*
*تواصلاً دائـــــم عزيزتي ..*
*أخاكي المخلص ..
أمــــير العاشقــــين ..
*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*عزيزي الغالي الحنون ..*
*أهلاً أبا محسن ..*
*كم أنرت صفحتي بهذا الوجود ..*
*حضوراً لاعدمته حبيبي ..*
*شكراً لتلك الانامل الغاليه ..*
*تواصلاً دائم عزيزي الغالي ..*
*مشكور وماقصرت ..*
*عساك على القوة يارب ..*
*تحياتي لك ..*
*أمـــير العاشقـــين ..*

----------


## هموووسه

عزيزي أمير العاشقين

أخجل أمام كلماتك أن أسرد لك تعليقا عليها

فتقبل تقديري لتلك الكلمات اللتي من جبروتها تكاد تدمع عيني

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*غاليتي العزيزة هموووسه ..*

*أولاً مرحباً بكي في صفحتي المتواضعه والبسيطه ..*

*وحضورك أخيه زادها رونق وأحساس ..*

*شكراً لتلك الانامل الرائعه على هذه الكلمات ..*

*ولا يسعني سوا أن أقول ..*

*دمتي على الصحة ويسلمك ربي من كل شر ..*

*مشكورة وماقصرتي يالغاليه ..*

*عساكي على القوة يارب ..*

*أخــــاك ..*

*أمير العاشقين ..*

----------

